# John Deere GX255 fuel issues?



## TapRackFire (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 12 year old GX255 that i bought new a d has been a great little mower. But, it has developed a problem this year. It starts fine but only will run for about one minute. It dies like it is starving for fuel. I have put a new fuel pump, fuel filter, and plugs on this macine and it still dies after about a minute. It seems to want to die sooner than a minute if I change the throttle setting up or down. 

I thought the fuel solenoid was bad b/c it was back firing when it dies. I removed it from the circuit and it still died. I put the fuel solenoid back in the circuit and it still dies after a minute of run time. 

With the hood up i noticed a red and green light on the printed circuit board under the dash panel. These lights would be on at different times. Not sure if this means anything. 

I think i have a fuel problem but not sure if i dont have an ignition or electrical problem. 

Any suggestions would be greatly apprceiated. 

Tap


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Tap,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing to check when it stops running is the spark. You should have a bluish-white arc capable of jumping 1/4". A yellowish-orange spark is not good enough.

Backfiring can indicate a too lean fuel mixture. Have you checked that you have continuous uninterrupted flow from the fuel tank to the carb? Is there a fuel filter in the line? Possibly dirt in the line.

If you have good spark and good fuel flow to the carb, then I would pull the carb and clean it.


----------



## TapRackFire (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help BigT.

I did notice the fuel filter is never full and is only about .25 filled. But, i can watch the fuel level in the filter and the fuel never gets below this 25% level even when the engine dies like it is out of fuel.

Is that red and green light on that printed circuit board under the dash panel part of the ignition? Should i see these red and green lights if everything is running correctly?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tap,

Can't answer your question about the red/green lights, but I'm surprised the circuit board doesn't get filthy with dust & dirt? I would think Deere would keep the board carefully covered up. 

Can you bypass the fuel filter for a while to see if it is the problem?? It might be a filter designed for use with a fuel pump, requiring some pump pressure to pass fuel. Maybe it can't keep up without pump pressure?? Maybe it has some dirt entrapped within, and can't keep up with fuel requirements.


----------



## TapRackFire (Jun 18, 2015)

BigT 

i have a new fuel filter on it. But i will try running witthout it and see if the problem continues.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

it should be noted that if your system has a source of contamination - for example, a rusty gas tank - a new filter can plug faster than u might think was possible 

as far as the level of fuel in the filter goes - unless u remember it being different in the past, i wouldn't make too much of that. i've seen vehicles that typically run with the filter visibly full, or nearly empty, or anywhere in between.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

First thing I'd do is take a tester and check the spark at the plug as it dies. If you still have spark it could be fuel. Check out the fuel from the tank "start inside" and make sure there is fuel to the pump, even when hot. Not sure about your tractor but some have parts where the fuel goes through the tank. Once you're sure there's fuel to the carb then you need to look at it. Do remember, new spark plugs may not be any good. I've found more than one that wasn't. 
Good luck !!! edro:


----------



## Gary71759 (Jun 25, 2018)

TapRackFire said:


> I have a 12 year old GX255 that i bought new a d has been a great little mower. But, it has developed a problem this year. It starts fine but only will run for about one minute. It dies like it is starving for fuel. I have put a new fuel pump, fuel filter, and plugs on this macine and it still dies after about a minute. It seems to want to die sooner than a minute if I change the throttle setting up or down.
> 
> I thought the fuel solenoid was bad b/c it was back firing when it dies. I removed it from the circuit and it still died. I put the fuel solenoid back in the circuit and it still dies after a minute of run time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary71759 (Jun 25, 2018)

I had the same problem with my GX255. After rebuilding the carburetor, buying a new fuel and gas filter, and new plugs, nothing helped. Until I removed the fuel filter and blew air back to the gas tank, after a few short bursts of air, put fuel filter on and it runs fine. And Yes I KNOW that I will need to clean out my tank.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Other than dirt accumulating the bottom of the plastic fuel tank, this series of mower also can get the fuel pickup hose from the tank to the fuel pump pinched under the rear fender/floorboard assembly. The latter usually happens after the 100 hour transmission service when the fender assembly is removed and reinstalled.


----------

